# Test e and dbol. how long till i see results?



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

right ive been takin dbol blue hearts at 60mg a day so far for 2 weeks tomoro. after tomoro im goin to be takin 50mg up to a 5 week period. ive have my first jab of test e today. il be takin 500mg a week. saturday an tuesday, im goin to be takin test e for 14 weeks. how long do u think it will take for me to start seeing gains?. and do u think i shud add to the test e? any thoughts wud be much appreciated.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

How come you started taking the DBol earlier than the Test?

You should be noticing strength increases by now from the DBol, and you'd have been halfway to noticing the Test by now too f you'd started at the same time. Test usually takes 4 weeks to kick in.

I'd keep the DBol dosage the same too. You could also jab 2ml once a week.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

i know i messed up a bit by jabbin a bit to late. but i am thinkin of keepin the dosage of dbol the same just wanted to know other ppls opinions. and after the 5 weeks ive taken dbol do u think i shud add somethin to the test e?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think anyone can decide that for you mate.

It's your call, you'll see the results and know how your body feels.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

ok well if i did add to it what do u think would be the best to add? i was thinkin of deca at 200mg or 100mg a week.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never used it mate, I was gonna in my next cycle, but decided to stick to Test & Tren again.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

First cycle no need to add another compound to your test in my opinion,, testosterone with a dbol kickstart is more then enough first time.. you could leave the deca or any other compound you want to add to your next cycle mate..

depending on the person enanthate should take 4-5weeks till you start seeing noticeable effects, in that 4-5week period dbol should be enough to supplement your strength gains while the enanthate gains start kicking in

2weeks of 60mg dbol you should notice some strength and/or weight increase, with dbol I personally start noticing weight increase and strength in week 2 onwards..

but yeah Dux is right its your call if you want to lower your dbol dosage or keep it same, go with how your own body's reaction.. if gyno crops up then start popping 20-40mg nolvadex and lower the dosage accordingly


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm comming to the end of week 4 of a similar cycle except I got deca in mine as wel. I bought blue heart dbol and pink Thais as wel. IMO the blue dbol are **** and poorly dosed but the pink Thais are amazing. End of week 4 and I've added a stone and a half in weight, lost some fat and strength is up amazing. For example I've added 60kg to my bench, 40kg to my deadlift etc. these are the targets I was hoping for by the end of the cycle!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

What were your previous lifts?60kg to a press is amazing....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont do 50,60mg d,bol for a kickstart no more i prefer to drop down to 30mg and just run it throughout the cycle


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

60kg with 4 weeks of DBol?

What the fcuk are you eating?


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

**** me mate thats pritty impressive. i do agree with u that the blue hearts aint too good. ive only put 7lbs on in 2 weeks. but i think its still an achievment. thats y i was thinkin of stoppin the dbol an addin somethin else. but i may just stick to the test e for my first cycle.


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm guessing a lot is water but I don't look or feel too puffy. Leaner than before...previously was benching 90kg, not a lot I know but I had a year off as I was wheelchair bound most of the year due to a severe spinal injury. Bench is at 150 max at the moment. Also I'm guessing muscle memory has a lot to do with it. Oils should be kicking in soon fully but they are lixus test oils and have heard bad stuff about them so a bit worried that cycle will not improve...here's hoping


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

To add 60kg to a lift is unreal...especially over a 4 week period,never heard of such a drastic improvement,keep it up...


----------

